
Owsley Stanley – Grateful Dead soundman and you know where this is going - anonsivalley652
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Owsley_Stanley
======
DrScump
The Steely Dan song "Kid Charlemagne", from the album The Royal Scam (1976),
is loosely based on Stanley.

"I think the people down the hall know who you are."

------
anonsivalley652
Apparently, he made the LSD that made the 60's; the hippie Heisenberg.

